# upsidedown catfish pregnant?



## fish4962 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 5 upsidedown cats in a 75 gal tank with other fish. For a while now, one of the cats has a huge belly--probably is pregnant for a month now.. Any advice.. There's other hungry fish in the tank.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

From my personal experience with Syno Cats is that they are piggies and that a fat belly isn't a bad sign. I was always content with my guys being pudgy since I knew it meant they were eating well. There is a line though between eating well and eating too much though. 

If only one of your cats is plump then it may mean it's a female with eggs who wants to spawn. It's pretty rare I think but they spawn much like a cichlid from what I've read. Meaning they lay their eggs in caves when able to. So if she's producing eggs then make sure she has caves to hide in and see if anything happens. 

Good luck either way!


----------

